# Problem beim compilen

## blasphemer

tach,

und zwar habe ich das Problem das ich keine Programme mehr via emerge installieren/compilen kann.

Dasl iegt wohl daran das ich kein g++ mehr drauf hab, wie auch immer das passiert ist das es nich mehr drauf is.

z.B. bekomme ich so eine Fehlermeldung:

```

>>> Emerging (4 of 28) dev-cpp/libbinio-1.4 to /

Downloading 'libbinio-1.4.tar.bz2'... see /var/log/emerge-fetch.log for details.

 * libbinio-1.4.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking libbinio-1.4.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libbinio-1.4.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/libbinio-1.4/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/libbinio-1.4/work/libbinio-1.4 ...

 * econf: updating libbinio-1.4/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating libbinio-1.4/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i486-pc-linux-gnui --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i486-pc-linux-gnui

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking build system type... i486-pc-linux-gnui

checking host system type... i486-pc-linux-gnui

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnui-gcc... i486-pc-linux-gnui-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i486-pc-linux-gnui-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnui-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking dependency style of i486-pc-linux-gnui-gcc... gcc3

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ld used by i486-pc-linux-gnui-gcc... /usr/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i486-pc-linux-gnui-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnui-g++... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnui-c++... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnui-gpp... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnui-aCC... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnui-CC... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnui-cxx... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnui-cc++... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnui-cl... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnui-FCC... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnui-KCC... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnui-RCC... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnui-xlC_r... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnui-xlC... no

checking for g++... no

checking for c++... no

checking for gpp... no

checking for aCC... no

checking for CC... no

checking for cxx... no

checking for cc++... no

checking for cl... no

checking for FCC... no

checking for KCC... no

checking for RCC... no

checking for xlC_r... no

checking for xlC... no

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... no

checking whether g++ accepts -g... no

checking dependency style of g++... none

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp

configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/libbinio-1.4/work/libbinio-1.4/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-cpp/libbinio-1.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line  706:  Called econf

 *   ebuild.sh, line  638:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/libbinio-1.4/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package dev-cpp/libbinio-1.4:

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-cpp/libbinio-1.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line  706:  Called econf

 *   ebuild.sh, line  638:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/libbinio-1.4/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

So wie man unschwer erkennen kann, findet er g++ und andere dateien nicht mehr, die vorher da waren.

Nun meine frage gibt es ne moeglichkeit g++ wieder zu bekommen? Ich hab glibc und gcc schon neuinstalliert, danach hats immer noch nich funtkioniert.

----------

## Max Steel

Du kannst versuchen emerge --unmerge gcc

und danach emerge -1 gcc nochmal auszuführen.

Wenn das nicht klappt kannst du hier schauen:

python deinstalliert -> emerge kaputt

Den Lösungsanschlag von Stigmata kannst du befolgen, nur eben statt python installierst du gcc neu

----------

## firefly

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Du kannst versuchen emerge --unmerge gcc
> 
> und danach emerge -1 gcc nochmal auszuführen.
> 
> Wenn das nicht klappt kannst du hier schauen:
> ...

 

ähm wenn er den gcc komplett entfernt wie soll er dann den gcc wieder installieren ohne einen kompiler?

ein emerge -1 gcc sollte ausreichen.

----------

## Max Steel

dann eben nicht, aber stigmatas lösung für den gcc zu nutzen funktioniert trotzdem, zumnindest sollte das.

Soweit ich weiß nimmt der gcc einen eigenen vorkompilierten gcc unter ${WORKDIR}/stage1/xgcc zumindest sieht das bei meinen Beobachtungen immer so aus, kann mich natürlich auch irren.

----------

## firefly

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> dann eben nicht, aber stigmatas lösung für den gcc zu nutzen funktioniert trotzdem, zumnindest sollte das.
> 
> Auißerdem nimmt der gcc eh eine eigene vorkompilierte sache unter ${WORKDIR}/stage1/xgcc zumindest sieht das bei meinen Beobachtungen im,mer so aus, kann mich natürlich auch irren.

 

Das übersetzen der gcc-suite passiert in 3 Schritten.

1. Schritt: übersetzen des c-compilers(xgcc) mit dem im system vorhandenen c-compilers.

2. Schritt: neuübersetzen des c-compilers mit dem xgcc aus dem 1. Schritt. Somit hat sich der c-comiler mit sich selbst übersetzt.

3. Schritt: übersetzten der compiler für die anderen unterstützen Programmiersprachen(z.b. c++, d, fortran)

blasphemer: wenn eine re-installation vom gcc nicht hilft, kann es sein, das du versehentlich das USE-Flag "nocxx" für den gcc gesetzt hast (entweder in der make.conf oder in /etc/portage/package.keywords <- wenn vorhanden)

----------

## blasphemer

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   dann eben nicht, aber stigmatas lösung für den gcc zu nutzen funktioniert trotzdem, zumnindest sollte das.
> 
> Auißerdem nimmt der gcc eh eine eigene vorkompilierte sache unter ${WORKDIR}/stage1/xgcc zumindest sieht das bei meinen Beobachtungen im,mer so aus, kann mich natürlich auch irren. 
> 
> Das übersetzen der gcc-suite passiert in 3 Schritten.
> ...

 

genau ich hab das nocxx flag gesetzt gehabt, so ich habs nochmal ohne das nocxx flag compiled

leider bekomme ich immer noch die meldung das der befehl g++ nich gefunden wurde ...

----------

## Max Steel

Ich weiß jetzt nicht inwieweit es solche noc** Flags für gcc gibt, aber du könntest mal versuchsweise so compilen:

USE="-*" emerge -a1 gcc

und natürlich in die USE-Variable alles benütigte einbauen, bei mir ist noch fortran mudflap und nls eingebaut.

Das sehe dann so aus:

USE="-* fortran mudflap nls" emerge -a1 gcc

Und dann schauen ob das beser geht.

----------

## firefly

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Ich weiß jetzt nicht inwieweit es solche noc** Flags für gcc gibt, aber du könntest mal versuchsweise so compilen:
> 
> USE="-*" emerge -a1 gcc
> 
> Und dann schauen ob das beser geht.

 

 *Quote:*   

> euse -i nocxx
> 
> global use flags (searching: nocxx)
> 
> ************************************************************
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>  emerge -pv sys-devel/gcc
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

blasphemer gib mal am besten die ausgabe von

```
emerge -pv sys-devel/gcc
```

----------

## blasphemer

hier is die ausgabe:

```
localhost venom # emerge -pv sys-devel/gcc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="bootstrap build d doc fortran gcj gtk ip28 ip32r10k mudflap multislot nls objc objc++ test (-altivec) (-hardened) (-multilib) (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc-gc -vanilla" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## firefly

hmm mal nen test ob der c++ compiler überhaupt installiert ist:

folgender c++-code:

```
#include <iostream>

int main()

 {

    std::cout<<"Hello World ;)\n";

    return 0;

 }
```

in einer datei speichern z.b. test.cpp(diesen dateinamen werde ich weiterverwenden)

und dann mit

```
g++ test.cpp -o test.x86
```

den Code übersetzen.

Wenn das klappt dann ist zumindestens der c++ compiler mit großer warscheinlichkeit sauber installiert.

----------

## firefly

ach ja was mir noch auffällt. Welchen Prozessor hast du den??

Wenn du einen relativ aktuellen Prozessor hast (>= Pentium2 und ähnlich), wiso ist der host auf "i486-pc-linux-gnu" eingestellt

----------

## blasphemer

 *firefly wrote:*   

> hmm mal nen test ob der c++ compiler überhaupt installiert ist:
> 
> folgender c++-code:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

nein geht nich ...

der befehl g++ ist nicht vorhanden:

```

g++ test.cpp -o test.x86

bash: g++: command not found

```

aslo ich hab nen pentium 4 3.0 GHz

mh stimmt eigentl. was muesste da denn stehen, hab was das angeht nich soo die ahnung ... und wo muesste ich das eintragen?

----------

## firefly

wegen CHOST(in der make.conf) siehe dieses howto: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml bei dir sollte "i686-pc-linux-gnu" passen.

hmm wegen g++ und nicht gefunden. Was sagt 

```
gcc-config -l
```

----------

## schachti

Was sagt denn

```

gcc-config -l

```

EDIT: zu langsam, ich werde alt.   :Wink: 

----------

## blasphemer

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Was sagt denn
> 
> ```
> 
> gcc-config -l
> ...

 

also gcc-config -l sagt:

```

localhost venom # gcc-config -l

 * gcc-config: No gcc profile is active!

 * gcc-config: No gcc profile is active; please select one!

 [1] i486-pc-linux-gnui-4.1.2

```

sollte ich die binutils, gcc und glibc reinstallen, wenn ich die chost geaendert habe?

----------

## Max Steel

aaah okay, also erstmal gcc-config i486-pc-linux-gnui-4.1.2

danach env-update && source /etc/profile

danach sollte es wieder normal gehen.

Und ja, du sollst die binutils den gcc und den glibc neu bauen lassen wenn du die chost geändert hast.

ich glaube sogar laut der Anleitung, die dir bereits von firefly verlinkt wurde.

Am Schluiss würde ich um Sicherzugehen nocheinmal emerge -e system && emerge -e world laufen lassen.

Auch wenn das sehr lange dauert.

----------

## firefly

 *blasphemer wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   Was sagt denn
> 
> ```
> 
> gcc-config -l
> ...

 

Ah da ist der hund begraben. Da unter gentoo verschiedene gcc-Versionen nebeneinander installiert sein können ist g++ und co nur wrapper Binaries auf die eigentlichen Binaries. 

Mach mal ein 

```
gcc-config 1
```

danach sollte mein oben angegebener test funktionieren.

Wegen der Änderung der CHOST variable in der make.conf, halte dich einfach an das Howto das ich oben gepostet habe.

----------

## blasphemer

okey hab die architectur gechanged,

jetzt wollte ich emerge -e world ausführen, nun  bekomm ich aber die Meldung das, das Paket

perl-core/Test-Harness mit einem anderen Paket kollidiert.

Aber welches Paket ist das? Oder hab ich schon wieder nen use flag falsch gesetzt  :Razz: 

ich hab schon gegoogelt aber nichts brauchbarers gefunden und wenn ich mit pretend mache dann, bekomm ich auch nichts sinnvolles ...

Leider kann ich die Meldung nich posten, da ich gerade vom Laptop aus schreibe ...

ich sehe halt bloss das die Pakete Test-Harness und Locale-gettext, das paket dev-lang/perl blocken ...

aber diese beiden pakete sind nicht instaliert ...

----------

## firefly

 *blasphemer wrote:*   

> okey hab die architectur gechanged,
> 
> jetzt wollte ich emerge -e world ausführen, nun  bekomm ich aber die Meldung das, das Paket
> 
> perl-core/Test-Harness mit einem anderen Paket kollidiert.
> ...

 

hmm vermutlich sollen die beiden pakete installiert werden aber die installierte version von dev-lang/perl blockiert dies

----------

## firefly

du könntest ja die ausgabe per "befehl &> datei" in eine Datei umleiten und diese dann auf deinen Laptop übertragen (z.b. über usb-stick) und dann hier posten  :Smile: 

Denn die genaue Fehlermeldung ist wichtig alles andere ist dann nur reine spekulation

----------

## blasphemer

so hab die beiden ausgaben mal abgespeichert ...

hab die dateien hier hochgeladen:

http://download.yousendit.com/1613E598709C269B

http://download.yousendit.com/B26D55DC50896A6A

hoffe das hilft euch weiter.

Oder sollte ich einfach mal die perl version deinstallieren und dann nochmal emerge -e world ausprobieren?

----------

## blasphemer

oehm

ich hab das problem geloest in dem ich einfach Test-harness emerged hab  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

und jetzt kann ich den Befehl emerge -e world ausführen.

ma gucken obs soweit alles funktioniert, dauert ja erstmal nen weilchen bis der fertig is

----------

## blasphemer

also so wie es aussieht gibts den c++ compiler immer noch nich.

Er hat bei dem Paket dev-libs/gmp-4.2.2

hier is die config.log:

```

This file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by GNU MP configure 4.2.2, which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.59.  Invocation command line was

  $ ./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --localstatedir=/var/state/gmp --disable-mpfr --disable-mpbsd --enable-cxx --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = localhost

uname -m = i686

uname -r = 2.6.23-gentoo-r3

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #7 SMP Fri Dec 28 10:08:05 CET 2007

/usr/bin/uname -p = Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = i686

/usr/bin/arch -k       = i686

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

hostinfo               = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /usr/local/sbin

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/lib/portage/bin

PATH: /usr/local/bin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /usr/bin

PATH: /opt/bin

PATH: /usr/i486-pc-linux-gnui/gcc-bin/4.1.2

PATH: /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2

PATH: /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.16/bin

PATH: /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.16/jre/bin

PATH: /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.16/jre/javaws

PATH: /usr/kde/3.5/sbin

PATH: /usr/kde/3.5/bin

PATH: /usr/qt/3/bin

PATH: /opt/vmware/workstation/bin

PATH: /opt/XnView

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:1654: checking build system type

configure:1672: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:1680: checking host system type

configure:1694: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:1717: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:1772: result: /usr/bin/install -c

configure:1783: checking whether build environment is sane

configure:1826: result: yes

configure:1883: checking for gawk

configure:1899: found /bin/gawk

configure:1909: result: gawk

configure:1919: checking whether make sets $(MAKE)

configure:1939: result: yes

configure:2105: checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles

configure:2114: result: no

User:

GMPABI=

CC=

CFLAGS=-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe

CPPFLAGS=(unset)

MPN_PATH=

GMP:

abilist=32

cclist=gcc icc cc

configure:3797: gcc 2>&1 | grep xlc >/dev/null

configure:3800: $? = 1

configure:3854: checking compiler gcc -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe 

Test compile: 

configure:3868: gcc -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:3871: $? = 0

configure:3876: ./a.out || ./b.out || ./a.exe || ./a_out.exe || ./conftest

configure:3879: $? = 0

Test compile: function pointer return

configure:3922: gcc -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:3925: $? = 0

configure:3930: ./a.out || ./b.out || ./a.exe || ./a_out.exe || ./conftest

configure:3933: $? = 0

Test compile: cmov instruction

configure:3978: gcc -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:3981: $? = 0

configure:3986: ./a.out || ./b.out || ./a.exe || ./a_out.exe || ./conftest

configure:3989: $? = 0

Test compile: double -> ulong conversion

configure:4035: gcc -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:4038: $? = 0

configure:4043: ./a.out || ./b.out || ./a.exe || ./a_out.exe || ./conftest

configure:4046: $? = 0

Test compile: double negation

configure:4090: gcc -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:4093: $? = 0

configure:4098: ./a.out || ./b.out || ./a.exe || ./a_out.exe || ./conftest

configure:4101: $? = 0

Test compile: double -> float conversion

configure:4146: gcc -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:4149: $? = 0

configure:4154: ./a.out || ./b.out || ./a.exe || ./a_out.exe || ./conftest

configure:4157: $? = 0

Test compile: gnupro alpha ev6 char spilling

configure:4230: gcc -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

conftest.c: In function 'param_init':

conftest.c:18: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'memcpy'

configure:4233: $? = 0

configure:4238: ./a.out || ./b.out || ./a.exe || ./a_out.exe || ./conftest

configure:4241: $? = 0

Test compile: __builtin_alloca availability

configure:4281: gcc -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../crt1.o: In function `_start':

(.text+0x18): undefined reference to `main'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

configure:4284: $? = 1

failed program was:

int k; int foo () { __builtin_alloca (k); }

Test compile: abs int -> double conversion

configure:4405: gcc -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:4408: $? = 0

configure:4413: ./a.out || ./b.out || ./a.exe || ./a_out.exe || ./conftest

configure:4416: $? = 0

Test compile: long long reliability test 1

configure:4469: gcc -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:4472: $? = 0

configure:4477: ./a.out || ./b.out || ./a.exe || ./a_out.exe || ./conftest

configure:4480: $? = 0

Test compile: long long reliability test 2

configure:4529: gcc -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:4532: $? = 0

configure:4537: ./a.out || ./b.out || ./a.exe || ./a_out.exe || ./conftest

configure:4540: $? = 0

Test compile: mpn_lshift_com optimization

configure:4620: gcc -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:4623: $? = 0

configure:4628: ./a.out || ./b.out || ./a.exe || ./a_out.exe || ./conftest

configure:4631: $? = 0

Test compile: mpn_lshift_com optimization 2

configure:4720: gcc -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:4723: $? = 0

configure:4728: ./a.out || ./b.out || ./a.exe || ./a_out.exe || ./conftest

configure:4731: $? = 0

Testing gcc GOT with eax emitted

configure:4779: gcc -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe  -fPIC -S conftest.c >&5 2>&1

configure:4782: $? = 0

Result: no

configure:4877: result: yes

configure: testlist sizeof-long-4

configure:5052: checking compiler gcc -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe has sizeof(long)==4

configure:5065: gcc -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -c conftest.c >&5

configure:5068: $? = 0

configure:5073: result: yes

configure:6480: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:6506: result: gcc

configure:6788: checking for C compiler version

configure:6791: gcc --version </dev/null >&5

gcc (GCC) 4.1.2 20070214 (  (gdc 0.24, using dmd 1.020)) (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)

Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:6794: $? = 0

configure:6796: gcc -v </dev/null >&5

Using built-in specs.

Target: i686-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2/work/gcc-4.1.2/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include/g++-v4 --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --disable-nls --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --disable-libunwind-exceptions --disable-multilib --enable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --disable-libgcj --with-arch=i686 --enable-languages=c --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.1.2 20070214 (  (gdc 0.24, using dmd 1.020)) (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)

configure:6799: $? = 0

configure:6801: gcc -V </dev/null >&5

gcc: '-V' option must have argument

configure:6804: $? = 1

configure:6827: checking for C compiler default output file name

configure:6830: gcc -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe   conftest.c  >&5

configure:6833: $? = 0

configure:6879: result: a.out

configure:6884: checking whether the C compiler works

configure:6890: ./a.out

configure:6893: $? = 0

configure:6910: result: yes

configure:6917: checking whether we are cross compiling

configure:6919: result: no

configure:6922: checking for suffix of executables

configure:6924: gcc -o conftest -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe   conftest.c  >&5

configure:6927: $? = 0

configure:6952: result: 

configure:6958: checking for suffix of object files

configure:6979: gcc -c -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:6982: $? = 0

configure:7004: result: o

configure:7008: checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler

configure:7032: gcc -c -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:7038: $? = 0

configure:7042: test -z 

          || test ! -s conftest.err

configure:7045: $? = 0

configure:7048: test -s conftest.o

configure:7051: $? = 0

configure:7064: result: yes

configure:7070: checking whether gcc accepts -g

configure:7091: gcc -c -g  conftest.c >&5

configure:7097: $? = 0

configure:7101: test -z 

          || test ! -s conftest.err

configure:7104: $? = 0

configure:7107: test -s conftest.o

configure:7110: $? = 0

configure:7121: result: yes

configure:7138: checking for gcc option to accept ANSI C

configure:7208: gcc  -c -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:7214: $? = 0

configure:7218: test -z 

          || test ! -s conftest.err

configure:7221: $? = 0

configure:7224: test -s conftest.o

configure:7227: $? = 0

configure:7245: result: none needed

configure:7263: gcc -c -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

conftest.c:2: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'me'

configure:7269: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| #ifndef __cplusplus

|   choke me

| #endif

configure:7408: checking how to run the C preprocessor

configure:7443: gcc -E  conftest.c

configure:7449: $? = 0

configure:7481: gcc -E  conftest.c

conftest.c:15:28: error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory

configure:7487: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| 

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU MP"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "gmp"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "4.2.2"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU MP 4.2.2"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "gmp-bugs@swox.com"

| #define PACKAGE "gmp"

| #define VERSION "4.2.2"

| #define WANT_FFT 1

| #define HAVE_HOST_CPU_i686 1

| #define HAVE_SPEED_CYCLECOUNTER 2

| #define HAVE_CALLING_CONVENTIONS 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #include <ac_nonexistent.h>

configure:7526: result: gcc -E

configure:7550: gcc -E  conftest.c

configure:7556: $? = 0

configure:7588: gcc -E  conftest.c

conftest.c:15:28: error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory

configure:7594: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| 

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU MP"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "gmp"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "4.2.2"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU MP 4.2.2"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "gmp-bugs@swox.com"

| #define PACKAGE "gmp"

| #define VERSION "4.2.2"

| #define WANT_FFT 1

| #define HAVE_HOST_CPU_i686 1

| #define HAVE_SPEED_CYCLECOUNTER 2

| #define HAVE_CALLING_CONVENTIONS 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #include <ac_nonexistent.h>

configure:7669: gcc -c -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:7675: $? = 0

configure:7679: test -z 

          || test ! -s conftest.err

configure:7682: $? = 0

configure:7685: test -s conftest.o

configure:7688: $? = 0

configure:7776: checking build system compiler gcc

configure:7789: gcc conftest.c

conftest.c: In function 'main':

conftest.c:4: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'exit'

configure:7792: $? = 0

configure:7799: result: yes

configure:7820: checking for build system preprocessor

configure:7831: gcc -E conftest.c

# 1 "conftest.c"

# 1 "<built-in>"

# 1 "<command line>"

# 1 "conftest.c"

configure:7834: $? = 0

configure:7851: result: gcc -E

configure:7858: checking for build system executable suffix

configure:7872: gcc conftest.c -o conftest.exe

conftest.c: In function 'main':

conftest.c:4: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'exit'

configure:7875: $? = 0

./configure: line 7877: ./conftest: No such file or directory

configure:7872: gcc conftest.c -o conftest,ff8

conftest.c: In function 'main':

conftest.c:4: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'exit'

configure:7875: $? = 0

./configure: line 7877: ./conftest: No such file or directory

configure:7872: gcc conftest.c -o conftest

conftest.c: In function 'main':

conftest.c:4: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'exit'

configure:7875: $? = 0

configure:7891: result: 

configure:7897: checking whether build system compiler is ANSI

configure:7910: gcc conftest.c

conftest.c: In function 'main':

conftest.c:4: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'exit'

configure:7913: $? = 0

configure:7922: result: yes

configure:7932: checking for build system compiler math library

configure:7951: gcc conftest.c -lm

conftest.c: In function 'main':

conftest.c:4: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'exit'

conftest.c: In function 'foo':

conftest.c:10: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'log'

configure:7954: $? = 0

configure:7963: result: -lm

configure:7996: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:8025: result: no

configure:7996: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++

configure:8025: result: no

configure:7996: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gpp

configure:8025: result: no

configure:7996: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-aCC

configure:8025: result: no

configure:7996: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-CC

configure:8025: result: no

configure:7996: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cxx

configure:8025: result: no

configure:7996: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cc++

configure:8025: result: no

configure:7996: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cl

configure:8025: result: no

configure:7996: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-FCC

configure:8025: result: no

configure:7996: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-KCC

configure:8025: result: no

configure:7996: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-RCC

configure:8025: result: no

configure:7996: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlC_r

configure:8025: result: no

configure:7996: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlC

configure:8025: result: no

configure:8038: checking for g++

configure:8067: result: no

configure:8038: checking for c++

configure:8067: result: no

configure:8038: checking for gpp

configure:8067: result: no

configure:8038: checking for aCC

configure:8067: result: no

configure:8038: checking for CC

configure:8067: result: no

configure:8038: checking for cxx

configure:8067: result: no

configure:8038: checking for cc++

configure:8067: result: no

configure:8038: checking for cl

configure:8067: result: no

configure:8038: checking for FCC

configure:8067: result: no

configure:8038: checking for KCC

configure:8067: result: no

configure:8038: checking for RCC

configure:8067: result: no

configure:8038: checking for xlC_r

configure:8067: result: no

configure:8038: checking for xlC

configure:8067: result: no

configure:8080: checking for C++ compiler version

configure:8083: g++ --version </dev/null >&5

./configure: line 8084: g++: command not found

configure:8086: $? = 127

configure:8088: g++ -v </dev/null >&5

./configure: line 8089: g++: command not found

configure:8091: $? = 127

configure:8093: g++ -V </dev/null >&5

./configure: line 8094: g++: command not found

configure:8096: $? = 127

configure:8099: checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler

configure:8123: g++ -c -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe  conftest.cc >&5

./configure: line 8124: g++: command not found

configure:8129: $? = 127

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| 

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU MP"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "gmp"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "4.2.2"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU MP 4.2.2"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "gmp-bugs@swox.com"

| #define PACKAGE "gmp"

| #define VERSION "4.2.2"

| #define WANT_FFT 1

| #define HAVE_HOST_CPU_i686 1

| #define HAVE_SPEED_CYCLECOUNTER 2

| #define HAVE_CALLING_CONVENTIONS 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| #ifndef __GNUC__

|        choke me

| #endif

| 

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:8155: result: no

configure:8161: checking whether g++ accepts -g

configure:8182: g++ -c -g  conftest.cc >&5

./configure: line 8183: g++: command not found

configure:8188: $? = 127

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| 

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU MP"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "gmp"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "4.2.2"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU MP 4.2.2"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "gmp-bugs@swox.com"

| #define PACKAGE "gmp"

| #define VERSION "4.2.2"

| #define WANT_FFT 1

| #define HAVE_HOST_CPU_i686 1

| #define HAVE_SPEED_CYCLECOUNTER 2

| #define HAVE_CALLING_CONVENTIONS 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| 

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:8212: result: no

configure:8254: g++ -c -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe  conftest.cc >&5

./configure: line 8255: g++: command not found

configure:8260: $? = 127

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| 

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU MP"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "gmp"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "4.2.2"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU MP 4.2.2"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "gmp-bugs@swox.com"

| #define PACKAGE "gmp"

| #define VERSION "4.2.2"

| #define WANT_FFT 1

| #define HAVE_HOST_CPU_i686 1

| #define HAVE_SPEED_CYCLECOUNTER 2

| #define HAVE_CALLING_CONVENTIONS 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| #include <stdlib.h>

| int

| main ()

| {

| exit (42);

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:8254: g++ -c -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe  conftest.cc >&5

./configure: line 8255: g++: command not found

configure:8260: $? = 127

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| 

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU MP"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "gmp"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "4.2.2"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU MP 4.2.2"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "gmp-bugs@swox.com"

| #define PACKAGE "gmp"

| #define VERSION "4.2.2"

| #define WANT_FFT 1

| #define HAVE_HOST_CPU_i686 1

| #define HAVE_SPEED_CYCLECOUNTER 2

| #define HAVE_CALLING_CONVENTIONS 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| extern "C" void std::exit (int) throw (); using std::exit;

| #include <stdlib.h>

| int

| main ()

| {

| exit (42);

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:8254: g++ -c -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe  conftest.cc >&5

./configure: line 8255: g++: command not found

configure:8260: $? = 127

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| 

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU MP"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "gmp"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "4.2.2"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU MP 4.2.2"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "gmp-bugs@swox.com"

| #define PACKAGE "gmp"

| #define VERSION "4.2.2"

| #define WANT_FFT 1

| #define HAVE_HOST_CPU_i686 1

| #define HAVE_SPEED_CYCLECOUNTER 2

| #define HAVE_CALLING_CONVENTIONS 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| extern "C" void std::exit (int); using std::exit;

| #include <stdlib.h>

| int

| main ()

| {

| exit (42);

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:8254: g++ -c -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe  conftest.cc >&5

./configure: line 8255: g++: command not found

configure:8260: $? = 127

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| 

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU MP"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "gmp"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "4.2.2"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU MP 4.2.2"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "gmp-bugs@swox.com"

| #define PACKAGE "gmp"

| #define VERSION "4.2.2"

| #define WANT_FFT 1

| #define HAVE_HOST_CPU_i686 1

| #define HAVE_SPEED_CYCLECOUNTER 2

| #define HAVE_CALLING_CONVENTIONS 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| extern "C" void exit (int) throw ();

| #include <stdlib.h>

| int

| main ()

| {

| exit (42);

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:8254: g++ -c -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe  conftest.cc >&5

./configure: line 8255: g++: command not found

configure:8260: $? = 127

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| 

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU MP"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "gmp"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "4.2.2"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU MP 4.2.2"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "gmp-bugs@swox.com"

| #define PACKAGE "gmp"

| #define VERSION "4.2.2"

| #define WANT_FFT 1

| #define HAVE_HOST_CPU_i686 1

| #define HAVE_SPEED_CYCLECOUNTER 2

| #define HAVE_CALLING_CONVENTIONS 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| extern "C" void exit (int);

| #include <stdlib.h>

| int

| main ()

| {

| exit (42);

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:8254: g++ -c -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe  conftest.cc >&5

./configure: line 8255: g++: command not found

configure:8260: $? = 127

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| 

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU MP"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "gmp"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "4.2.2"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU MP 4.2.2"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "gmp-bugs@swox.com"

| #define PACKAGE "gmp"

| #define VERSION "4.2.2"

| #define WANT_FFT 1

| #define HAVE_HOST_CPU_i686 1

| #define HAVE_SPEED_CYCLECOUNTER 2

| #define HAVE_CALLING_CONVENTIONS 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| void exit (int);

| #include <stdlib.h>

| int

| main ()

| {

| exit (42);

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

CXXFLAGS chosen by autoconf: -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe

configure:8368: checking C++ compiler g++  -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe

Test compile: 

configure:8382: g++  -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe conftest.cc >&5

./configure: line 8383: g++: command not found

configure:8385: $? = 127

failed program was:

int main (void) { return 0; }

configure:8497: result: no

configure:8513: error: C++ compiler not available, see config.log for details

## ---------------- ##

## Cache variables. ##

## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_build_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_c_compiler_gnu=yes

ac_cv_cxx_compiler_gnu=no

ac_cv_env_CC_FOR_BUILD_set=

ac_cv_env_CC_FOR_BUILD_value=

ac_cv_env_CC_set=

ac_cv_env_CC_value=

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value='-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe'

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CPP_FOR_BUILD_set=

ac_cv_env_CPP_FOR_BUILD_value=

ac_cv_env_CPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CPP_value=

ac_cv_env_CXXCPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CXXCPP_value=

ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_value='-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe'

ac_cv_env_CXX_set=

ac_cv_env_CXX_value=

ac_cv_env_GMPABI_set=

ac_cv_env_GMPABI_value=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_M4_set=

ac_cv_env_M4_value=

ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=

ac_cv_exeext=

ac_cv_host=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_objext=o

ac_cv_path_install='/usr/bin/install -c'

ac_cv_prog_AWK=gawk

ac_cv_prog_CC=gcc

ac_cv_prog_CPP='gcc -E'

ac_cv_prog_cc_g=yes

ac_cv_prog_cc_stdc=

ac_cv_prog_cxx_g=no

ac_cv_prog_make_make_set=yes

gmp_cv_c_for_build_ansi=yes

gmp_cv_check_libm_for_build=-lm

gmp_cv_prog_cpp_for_build='gcc -E'

gmp_cv_prog_exeext_for_build=

## ----------------- ##

## Output variables. ##

## ----------------- ##

ACLOCAL='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gmp-4.2.2/work/gmp-4.2.2/missing --run aclocal-1.8'

AMTAR='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gmp-4.2.2/work/gmp-4.2.2/missing --run tar'

ANSI2KNR=''

AR=''

AS=''

AUTOCONF='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gmp-4.2.2/work/gmp-4.2.2/missing --run autoconf'

AUTOHEADER='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gmp-4.2.2/work/gmp-4.2.2/missing --run autoheader'

AUTOMAKE='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gmp-4.2.2/work/gmp-4.2.2/missing --run automake-1.8'

AWK='gawk'

BITS_PER_MP_LIMB=''

CALLING_CONVENTIONS_OBJS='x86call.lo x86check$U.lo'

CC='gcc'

CCAS='gcc -c'

CC_FOR_BUILD='gcc'

CFLAGS='-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe'

CPP='gcc -E'

CPPFLAGS=''

CPP_FOR_BUILD='gcc -E'

CXX='g++'

CXXCPP=''

CXXFLAGS='-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe'

CYGPATH_W='echo'

DEFN_LONG_LONG_LIMB='/* #undef _LONG_LONG_LIMB */'

DEFS=''

DLLTOOL=''

ECHO='echo'

ECHO_C=''

ECHO_N='-n'

ECHO_T=''

EGREP=''

ENABLE_STATIC_FALSE=''

ENABLE_STATIC_TRUE=''

EXEEXT=''

EXEEXT_FOR_BUILD=''

GMPABI='32'

GMP_LDFLAGS=''

GMP_NAIL_BITS='0'

HAVE_CLOCK_01=''

HAVE_CPUTIME_01=''

HAVE_GETRUSAGE_01=''

HAVE_GETTIMEOFDAY_01=''

HAVE_HOST_CPU_FAMILY_power='0'

HAVE_HOST_CPU_FAMILY_powerpc='0'

HAVE_SIGACTION_01=''

HAVE_SIGALTSTACK_01=''

HAVE_SIGSTACK_01=''

HAVE_STACK_T_01=''

HAVE_SYS_RESOURCE_H_01=''

INSTALL_DATA='${INSTALL} -m 644'

INSTALL_PROGRAM='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_SCRIPT='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_STRIP_PROGRAM='${SHELL} $(install_sh) -c -s'

LDFLAGS=''

LEX=''

LEXLIB=''

LEX_OUTPUT_ROOT=''

LIBCURSES=''

LIBGMPXX_LDFLAGS=''

LIBGMP_DLL=''

LIBGMP_LDFLAGS=''

LIBM=''

LIBM_FOR_BUILD='-lm'

LIBOBJS=''

LIBREADLINE=''

LIBS=''

LIBTOOL=''

LN_S=''

LTLIBOBJS=''

M4=''

MAINT='#'

MAINTAINER_MODE_FALSE=''

MAINTAINER_MODE_TRUE='#'

MAKEINFO='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gmp-4.2.2/work/gmp-4.2.2/missing --run makeinfo'

OBJDUMP=''

OBJEXT='o'

PACKAGE='gmp'

PACKAGE_BUGREPORT='gmp-bugs@swox.com'

PACKAGE_NAME='GNU MP'

PACKAGE_STRING='GNU MP 4.2.2'

PACKAGE_TARNAME='gmp'

PACKAGE_VERSION='4.2.2'

PATH_SEPARATOR=':'

RANLIB=''

SED=''

SET_MAKE=''

SHELL='/bin/sh'

SPEED_CYCLECOUNTER_OBJ='pentium.lo'

STRIP=''

TAL_OBJECT=''

TUNE_SQR_OBJ=''

U=''

U_FOR_BUILD=''

VERSION='4.2.2'

WANT_CXX_FALSE=''

WANT_CXX_TRUE=''

WANT_MPBSD_FALSE=''

WANT_MPBSD_TRUE='#'

WITH_READLINE_01=''

YACC=''

ac_ct_AR=''

ac_ct_AS=''

ac_ct_CC=''

ac_ct_CXX='g++'

ac_ct_DLLTOOL=''

ac_ct_OBJDUMP=''

ac_ct_RANLIB=''

ac_ct_STRIP=''

am__leading_dot='.'

bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'

build='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_cpu='i686'

build_os='linux-gnu'

build_vendor='pc'

datadir='/usr/share'

exec_prefix='NONE'

gmp_srclinks=''

host='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_cpu='i686'

host_os='linux-gnu'

host_vendor='pc'

includedir='${prefix}/include'

infodir='/usr/share/info'

install_sh='/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gmp-4.2.2/work/gmp-4.2.2/install-sh'

libdir='${exec_prefix}/lib'

libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/libexec'

localstatedir='/var/state/gmp'

mandir='/usr/share/man'

mkdir_p='mkdir -p -- .'

mpn_objects=''

mpn_objs_in_libgmp=''

mpn_objs_in_libmp=''

oldincludedir='/usr/include'

prefix='/usr'

program_transform_name='s,x,x,'

sbindir='${exec_prefix}/sbin'

sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'

sysconfdir='/etc'

target_alias=''

## ----------- ##

## confdefs.h. ##

## ----------- ##

#define HAVE_CALLING_CONVENTIONS 1

#define HAVE_HOST_CPU_i686 1

#define HAVE_SPEED_CYCLECOUNTER 2

#define PACKAGE "gmp"

#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "gmp-bugs@swox.com"

#define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU MP"

#define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU MP 4.2.2"

#define PACKAGE_TARNAME "gmp"

#define PACKAGE_VERSION "4.2.2"

#define VERSION "4.2.2"

#define WANT_FFT 1

#endif

#ifdef __cplusplus

void exit (int);

configure: exit 1

```

Warum fehlt denn immer der c++ compiler ist der nich mit in den paketen glibc oder gcc mit enthalten?

----------

## firefly

der g++/c++ ist in sys-devel/gcc enthalten (wenn nicht nocxx gesetzt ist)

nachdem du die CHOST variable geändert hast, hast du dann ein

```
emerge -av1 binutils gcc glibc
```

 ausgeführt? (wie es auch im howto steht)

wenn ja mit gcc-config nochmal kontrollieren ob ein gültiges gcc profil ausgewählt wurde.

danach ein 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

 dann sollte 

```
g++ --version
```

sowas ähnliches wie das hier ausspucken:

 *Quote:*   

> g++ (GCC) 4.1.2 20070214 (  (gdc 0.24, using dmd 1.020)) (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)
> 
> Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
> 
> Dies ist freie Software; die Kopierbedingungen stehen in den Quellen. Es
> ...

 

----------

## blasphemer

das hab ich alles gemacht, bloss leider hab ich immer noch nich den befehl g++

ich werde das tutorial einfach nochmal ausprobieren.Last edited by blasphemer on Sat Jan 19, 2008 6:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

hmm funktioniert ein 

 *Quote:*   

> i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ --version

 

wenn aber nur 

```
i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ --version
```

funktioniert, dann wurde der gcc nicht sauber installiert.

gib doch bitte nochmal die ausgabe von 

```
gcc-config -l
```

und falls gentoolkit oder portage-utils schon installiert ist könnest du bitte die Ausgabe von folgenden befehl auch posten:

wenn gentoolkit installiert:

```
equery f sys-devel/gcc | grep c++
```

und 

```
equery f sys-devel/gcc | grep bin/g++
```

wenn portage-utils installiert ist:

```
qlist sys-devel/gcc | grep c++
```

und 

```
qlist sys-devel/gcc | grep bin/g++
```

----------

## blasphemer

so also i686... hat nicht funktioniert

i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ --version hat soweit funktioniert das er dort g++ hatte, er hat halt bloß ne Fehlermeldung ausgegeben, siehe i486

bei den anderen wurde auch nichts ausgegeben.

ich hab die die dateien hier nochmal hochgeladen:

http://download.yousendit.com/89752DC54EDADD9D

also muss ja folglich was bei der installation von gcc was falsch gelaufen sein, ich lass es in der zwischenzeit nochmal neuinsallieren.

----------

## firefly

 *blasphemer wrote:*   

> so also i686... hat nicht funktioniert
> 
> i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ --version hat soweit funktioniert das er dort g++ hatte, er hat halt bloß ne Fehlermeldung ausgegeben, siehe i486
> 
> bei den anderen wurde auch nichts ausgegeben.
> ...

 

hmm wenn du den gcc nachdem ändern der CHOST variable in make.conf nach "i686-pc-linux-gnu" neu übersetzt hast, dann sollte normalerweise der gcc mit i686-pc-linux-gnu installiert werden und nicht mit i486...

EDIT: hmm also laut der letzten zeile von der gcc-config ausgabe ist

"[3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2" installiert.

Aber die restlichen Ausgaben von gcc-config sind bös. Es scheint so als ob in /etc/env.d/gcc sich fehlerhafte dateien befinden würden.

hmm du könnest mal folgendes testen ob ein 

```
gcc-config 3 && env-update && source /etc/profile
```

sauber durchläuft. Und ob dann 

```
gcc-config -l
```

 ohne ausgabe von syntaxfehlern und co durchläuft

----------

## blasphemer

so ich hoste einfach mal meine make.conf datei

vlt. hab ich in meiner wenigen erfahrung mit gentoo dort irgendwas falsch gemacht oder falsch aus der dokumentation übernommen.

make.conf:

http://download.yousendit.com/5EB943C534B57FB5

----------

## firefly

 *blasphemer wrote:*   

> so ich hoste einfach mal meine make.conf datei
> 
> vlt. hab ich in meiner wenigen erfahrung mit gentoo dort irgendwas falsch gemacht oder falsch aus der dokumentation übernommen.
> 
> make.conf:
> ...

 

hmm kann keine Fehler entdecken, welche das Problem verursachen könnten.

Ach ja hast du mein EDIT in meinem vorherigem post gelesen?

----------

## blasphemer

haha ich idiot.

die ausgaben kommen daher, weil ich dort zwei dateien erstellt habe:

error

error2

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

ich lass den befehl

emerge -av1 binutils gcc glibc

durchlaufen und dann mach ich nochmal:

gcc-config 3 && env-update && source /etc/profile

bzw.

gcc-config 1 && env-update && source /etc/profile

hoffentlich funtzts dann ...

[edit]

jap hab ich ...

----------

## blasphemer

also ich habs nochmal installiert,

gcc-config -l zeigt nur noch das an was es soll nämlich:

[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2

aber es gibt immer noch kein c++ bzw. g++

----------

## firefly

 *blasphemer wrote:*   

> also ich habs nochmal installiert,
> 
> gcc-config -l zeigt nur noch das an was es soll nämlich:
> 
> [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2
> ...

 

hmm hinter der zeile sollte eigentlich ein * stehen um anzuzeigen, das diese Profil gewählt ist.

bzw. was sagt 

```
gcc-config -c
```

----------

## blasphemer

oh ja sry hatte ich ganz vergessen mit anzutippen, mein Fehler dort steht auch ein * hinter.

gcc-config -c:

i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2

----------

## firefly

 *blasphemer wrote:*   

> oh ja sry hatte ich ganz vergessen mit anzutippen, mein Fehler dort steht auch ein * hinter.
> 
> gcc-config -c:
> 
> i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2

 

was sagt ein 

```
ls -l /usr/bin/g++
```

 ?

bzw. probier mal das neusetzten des gcc Profils mit dem zusätzlichen parameter --force

```
gcc-config --force <gcc-profil> 
```

----------

## firefly

bzw. die ausgabe von

```
ls -l /usr/bin/g++*
```

und 

```
ls -l /usr/bin/c++*
```

wäre interressant

----------

## blasphemer

aalso

die ausgabe von ls -l /usr/bin/g++ sagt nichts

auch nachdem ich gcc-config --force <profil> gemacht hab.

Wenn ich aber:

ls -l /usr/bin/g++*

bekomm ich folgendes:

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 58 Dec 22 10:03 /usr/bin/g++-4.1.1 -> /usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1/i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++

```

wenn ich

ls -l /usr/bin/c++*

bekomm ich folgendes:

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 58 Dec 22 10:03 /usr/bin/c++-4.1.1 -> /usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1/i486-pc-linux-gnu-c++

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 Jan 19 19:45 /usr/bin/c++filt -> i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++filt

```

das sieht mir erstens so aus als wenn das falsch verlinkt ist und das es noch die Version 4.1.1 von gcc auf meinem rechner gibt. die muss wohl bei nem system update was ich vor nen paar wochen mal ausgeführt hab geupdatet worden sein zu 4.1.2 ..

sollte ich vlt. das tut für das updaten von gcc mal nachlesen?

oder gibts auch ne andere möglichkeit?

[Edit]

ich seh gerade das im Verzeichnis /usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1 die dateien c++, cpp, g++, gcc, gfortran und i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc-4.1.1 vorhanden sind

im Verzeichnis /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2 sind die folgenden Binries vorhanden:

cpp, gcc, gccbug, gcov, i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc, i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc-4.1.2, protoize, unprotoize

wurde die vorige Version also 4.1.1 vlt. gar nicht richtig gelöscht und er deshalb die ganze zeit das neue also gcc-4.1.2 nicht ganz komplett installiert?

sollte ich vlt. gcc nochmal komplett runterschmeißen und alle verzeichnisse die noch vorhanden sind die was mit gcc zu tun haben auch manuell löschen?

----------

## firefly

 *blasphemer wrote:*   

> aalso
> 
> die ausgabe von ls -l /usr/bin/g++ sagt nichts
> 
> auch nachdem ich gcc-config --force <profil> gemacht hab.
> ...

 

die g++/c++-<version> sind richtig, das sind symlinks auf die eigentlichen binaries. Aber echt komisch das er bei dir den gcc-4.1.2 nicht sauber installieren konnte un dafür noch reste von gcc-4.1.1 vorhanden sind.

Scheint so als müsste man gcc komplett mal entfernen. Damit du aber dadurch nichts mehr installieren kannst, wäre es sinnvoll vorher ein bin-packet von der neusten gcc-version für dich zu erstellen. Entweder es gibt solche pakete schon, welche auf i686 optimiert sind oder ich könnte anbieten für dich so ein bin-paket zu schnüren, welches du dann nur noch per emerge installieren brauchst.

----------

## blasphemer

mh ja ich glaub das wär die beste methode, das problem im griff zu bekommen.

also wenn du lust hast und das auch willst, dann kannste das ruhig machen.

Wär aufjedenfall sehr nett.

ich wüsste auch nich wo ich ein solches bin paket herkommen könnte.

gibts da vlt. nen extra tool für um alles zu finden was mit gcc zu tun hat, um es dann komplett zu entfernen. Oder würde sich dazu am besten 

```
find
```

 für eignen?

----------

## firefly

 *blasphemer wrote:*   

> mh ja ich glaub das wär die beste methode, das problem im griff zu bekommen.
> 
> also wenn du lust hast und das auch willst, dann kannste das ruhig machen.
> 
> Wär aufjedenfall sehr nett.
> ...

 

wenn das entsprechende paket per ebuild installiert wurde und laut portage dieses paket noch installiert ist, dann kann man mit

```
equery f <paketname>
```

 (gentoolkit muss installiert sein)

oder 

```
qlist <paketname>
```

 (in portage-utils enthalten)

sich anzeigen lassen welche dateien zum paket passen.

in deinem falle wäre erstmal zu prüfen ob gcc 4.1.1 und gcc 4.1.2 gleichzeitig installiert sind.

Und zwar mit

```
emerge -Cp gcc
```

obwohl das ja egal ist, da sich bei dieser versions unterschied normalerweise keine Änderungen an der anzahl und namen(außer angehängte versionsnummer) der installierten dateien ergibt.

----------

## blasphemer

also laut emerge -Cp gcc ist bloß gcc-4.1.2 installiert.

der befehl euqery f hat geklappt und ich hab mir die ausgabe erstmal in einer datei gespeichert.

----------

## blasphemer

ich hab nochmal wegen dem binary paket geguckt und das hier gefunden:

http://www.openpkg.org/product/packages/?package=gcc3

wäre das brauchbar? oder muss es für i686 sein?

[Edit] oder wäre das was, weil das extra für i686 ist:

ftp://ftp.thewrittenword.com/packages/by-name/gcc-3.4.3/i686-pc-linux-gnu

wobei der download hier nur mit 3 KBs von statten geht und das bei 130 mb

----------

## firefly

 *blasphemer wrote:*   

> ich hab nochmal wegen dem binary paket geguckt und das hier gefunden:
> 
> http://www.openpkg.org/product/packages/?package=gcc3
> 
> wäre das brauchbar? oder muss es für i686 sein?
> ...

 

nein, da es nicht für gentoo erstellt wurde.

Ich habe das bin-paket erstellt mit folgenden use-flags:

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="d gcj gtk mudflap nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc -fortran (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB

 

und CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

Das paket findest du hier: http://home.arcor.de/s.wezel/gentoo/gcc-4.1.2-bin-package-gentoo.tar.bz2

Dieses Archiv enthält auch gleich die passende sub Verzeichnisstruktur damit portage das bin-Paket finden und installieren kann.

ACHTUNG: Folgende Anleitung nur auf eigene Gefahr verwenden

(Bezieht sich auf i686)

Du musst nur noch folgendes machen (ich vermute du hast vorher noch nichts mit bin-Paketen erstellen/verwenden unter gentoo zu tun gehabt).

Du erstellst z.b. das Verzeichnis "packages" in "/"

In dieses Verzeichnis entpackst du dann das von mir erstellt Archiv.

In der make.conf muss dann folgende Zeile hinzugefügt werden:

PKGDIR="/packages"

dann wird über 

```
emerge -K sys-devel/gcc
```

 das bin-paket für die Installation verwendet.

Bevor du aber das bin-paket installierst, solltest du die Reste vom "alten" gcc wenn möglich entfernen:

- den gcc per emerge löschen

- die Dateien unter /etc/env.d/gcc/ entfernen

- löschen der eventuell noch vorhandenen Dateien/Verzeichnisse: /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin, /usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/(nur wenn vorhanden), /usr/lib/gcc/

Danach per gcc-config schauen ob der neu installierte gcc ausgewählt wurde, wenn nicht nochmal auswählen. Dann ein env-update && source /etc/profile.

Danach sollten die Wrapper g++,gcc wieder verfügbar sein. Wenn nicht, dann scheint gcc-config fehlerhaft.

EDIT: nicht das Verzeichnis /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu komplett löschen, da in diesem verzeichniss auch die binutils liegen, für gcc ist es das Verzeichniss /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin. Oben geändert

----------

## blasphemer

okey, bloß noch eine vlt. dumme frage, muss ich die useflags genau so setzen wie du sie gesetzt hast? und das cflag wahrscheinlich dann auch ?!

----------

## firefly

 *blasphemer wrote:*   

> okey, bloß noch eine vlt. dumme frage, muss ich die useflags genau so setzen wie du sie gesetzt hast? und das cflag wahrscheinlich dann auch ?!

 

Hmm das weis ich nicht genau. Aber die cflags brauchst du normalerweise nicht ändern, da ja hier nichts übersetzt wird. Aber die gesetzten USE-Flags sollten vermutlich die selben sein wie bei der Erstellung des Paketes.

Das sollte hier aber nicht das Problem sein, da es ja nur für kurze dauer ist.  :Smile:  Denn sobald der gcc wieder sauber installiert ist(über das bin-paket), wäre es sinnvoll den gcc mit den "alten" (von dir verwendeten) USE-Flags wieder neu zu übersetzen.

----------

## blasphemer

okey dann erstmal besten dank, das du dir die mühe gemacht hast ne  :Wink: 

so ich werds jetzt mal ausprobieren.

Nur mal sone frage nebenbei, was fürn cflag müsste ich eigentl. anwenden wenn ich nen intel core2duo sockel 775 benutzen würde?

----------

## firefly

 *blasphemer wrote:*   

> okey dann erstmal besten dank, das du dir die mühe gemacht hast ne 
> 
> so ich werds jetzt mal ausprobieren.
> 
> Nur mal sone frage nebenbei, was fürn cflag müsste ich eigentl. anwenden wenn ich nen intel core2duo sockel 775 benutzen würde?

 

siehe http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

----------

## blasphemer

omg

sachmal kann das sein das er auch gcc-config mitgelöscht hat, wenn man die ganzen restliche verzeichnisse von gcc löscht?

ich hab dann probiert gcc-config zu emergen das hat bloß nicht geklappt, gibts dafür zufällig auch ne möglich das anders zu installieren?

hier die ausgabe vom emerge von gcc-config:

```

alculating dependencies   ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.0-r4 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.0-r4/work ...

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe    wrapper.c   -o wrapper

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: error trying to exec 'as': execvp: No such file or directory

make: *** [wrapper] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.0-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                    ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                    ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                    ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   gcc-config-1.4.0-r4.ebuild, line   29:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" wrapper || die "compile wrapper"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile wrapper

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.0-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.0-r4:

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.0-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                    ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                    ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                    ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   gcc-config-1.4.0-r4.ebuild, line   29:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" wrapper || die "compile wrapper"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile wrapper

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.0-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * 

```

[edit] 

oder gibts ne möglichkeit pakte die man in der konsole via rm gelöscht hat wieder herzustellen? hab sowas noch nie gesehen oder gebraucht  :Razz:  oder wie sieht das mit nem ebuild aus?

----------

## firefly

autch da wurde zuviel gelöscht. Unter /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu liegen auch die binutils (habe ich leider übersehen).

Ich erstell dir ein bin-paket für die binutils(2.18-r1)

----------

## firefly

so hier das bin-paket: http://home.arcor.de/s.wezel/gentoo/binutils-bin-package-gentoo.tar.bz2

einfach nach /packages entpacken und dann ein

emerge -K sys-devel/binutils

----------

## ChrisJumper

@firefly

Ich erinnere mich noch daran als ich mir das erste mal die glib oder den gcc zerschossen hab. Danach musste ich dies dann auch neu Installieren. Ich weiß noch das ich damit mein System ohne Probleme retten konnte, und zwar hab ich das auch mit Binärdateien gemacht. Und nach diesem Howto. Allerdings haben azarah und avenj scheinbar keine Developer-Seite mehr.. auf der sie die Binarys zur Verfügung stellen.

Jetzt muss es aber doch auch möglich sein die irgendwie aus den Dateien einer aktuellen Stage3-Installaton wieder zu beschaffen oder? Ich weiß nicht genau welche Dateien die unterschiedlichen STAGE-Pakete enthalten. Aber eigentlich müsste theoretisch doch folgendes funktionieren oder?

Vorrausgesetzt er hat genug Speicherplatz:

1. Er entpackt dieses stage-Dateien in ein TEST-Verzeichnis.

Dessen Inhalt nach dem Entpacken dann ja so aufgebaut sein sollte wie das root-Verzeichnis

(wie man das Entpackt steht ja noch im Gentoo-Handbuch)

2. Er schaut /TEST/etc nach, welche Konfigurations-Dateien er aus diesem entpackten Verzeichnis nicht übernehmen möchte (weil seine schon eingestellt sind, und die anderen die Default-Installations-Werte haben). Und löscht diese.

3. Er kopiert die Dateien aus dem /TEST/ Verzeichnis in sein Root-Verzeichnis, und überschreibt damit entsprechende Dateien.

Ich bin mir nicht Sicher ob dieses Vorgehen einen Haken hat, aber Theoretisch sollte es doch funktionieren oder nicht? Denn bei der Stage3 Installation, wird ja auch zuerst ein Binary Compiler mitgeliefert.

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## firefly

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> @firefly
> 
> Ich erinnere mich noch daran als ich mir das erste mal die glib oder den gcc zerschossen hab. Danach musste ich dies dann auch neu Installieren. Ich weiß noch das ich damit mein System ohne Probleme retten konnte, und zwar hab ich das auch mit Binärdateien gemacht. Und nach diesem Howto. Allerdings haben azarah und avenj scheinbar keine Developer-Seite mehr.. auf der sie die Binarys zur Verfügung stellen.
> 
> Jetzt muss es aber doch auch möglich sein die irgendwie aus den Dateien einer aktuellen Stage3-Installaton wieder zu beschaffen oder? Ich weiß nicht genau welche Dateien die unterschiedlichen STAGE-Pakete enthalten. Aber eigentlich müsste theoretisch doch folgendes funktionieren oder?
> ...

 

Stimmt sollte auch möglich sein. Nur ich würde etwas anders vorgehen. Und zwar aus dem stage-3 archiv nur die benötigten Verzeichnisse/Dateien kopieren. (z.b. für den gcc)

----------

## franzf

Ist jetzt vielleicht arg doof, mein Vorschlag, aber...

Das ist doch erst deine erste Gentoo-Installation, oder? Wenn ja ist die (sry, dafür...) deinem Anmeldedatum erst etwa 1 Monat alt, oder? Und davon hast du jetzt schon 1 Woche viel Trouble.

Was hältst du davon dass du die Installaation in aller Ruhe nochmal von Vorne startest? Und einfach in Zukunft penibelst darauf achtest, dass du weder python noch gcc runterhaust (auch glibc kann arg ins Auge gehen  :Wink: ).

Damit schaffst du dir

a) in deutlich kürzerer Zeit ein laufendes System, mit dem du dann auch endlich mal ordentlich arbeiten kannst

b) viele Probleme in der Zukunft vom Hals mit einem doch noch etwas vermurksten System (Config-Dateien, Leichen in /usr/local, ...)

Bis bei mir alles so gelaufen ist wie es sollte hab ich auch 4 Anläufe gebraucht.

Was ich dir hier schonmal sehr zu Gute halten musst ist die Verbissenheit die du bei der Problemlösung an den Tag legst  :Smile:  Viele hätten in deiner Situation schon an Tag 1 aufgegeben  :Very Happy: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ist jetzt vielleicht arg doof, mein Vorschlag, aber...
> 
> Das ist doch erst deine erste Gentoo-Installation, oder? Wenn ja ist die (sry, dafür...) deinem Anmeldedatum erst etwa 1 Monat alt, oder? Und davon hast du jetzt schon 1 Woche viel Trouble.
> 
> Was hältst du davon dass du die Installaation in aller Ruhe nochmal von Vorne startest? Und einfach in Zukunft penibelst darauf achtest, dass du weder python noch gcc runterhaust (auch glibc kann arg ins Auge gehen ).
> ...

 

naja soweit ich das verstanden habe, hat er ja nicht den gcc versehentlich deinstalliert, sondern die installierte Version des gccs scheint, durch was auch immer, korrumpiert zu sein.

----------

## blasphemer

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ist jetzt vielleicht arg doof, mein Vorschlag, aber...
> 
> Das ist doch erst deine erste Gentoo-Installation, oder? Wenn ja ist die (sry, dafür...) deinem Anmeldedatum erst etwa 1 Monat alt, oder? Und davon hast du jetzt schon 1 Woche viel Trouble.
> 
> Was hältst du davon dass du die Installaation in aller Ruhe nochmal von Vorne startest? Und einfach in Zukunft penibelst darauf achtest, dass du weder python noch gcc runterhaust (auch glibc kann arg ins Auge gehen ).
> ...

 

hehe ja daran hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber da ich schon seit geraumer zeit plane mir nen neuen pc zuzulegen und dies sehr warhscheinlich in den nächsten tagen/wochen passieren wird, werde ich gentoo dann wohl nochmal neuinstallieren müssen und dann wirklich genau drauf achten das ich keine system tools durch igendwelche dummheiten zerstöre.

Ich bin auf diese Problem eigentl. auch erst gestoßen als ich hplip installieren wollte und dann haben sich die Probleme gehäuft und jetzt bin ich an diesem punkt angelangt. Vorher lief gentoo super vmware lief super, bis dato hatte ich wohl alles richtig gemacht bloß irgendwann hab ich wohl zuviel im system rumgewurschelt  :Razz:  und es halt beschädigt. Aber gut aus solchen Fehlern kann man nur lernen  :Very Happy:  von daher vlt. gar nich soo schlecht das mir das mal passiert ist :d

ach genau so wie es jetzt aussieht läuft alles dank der wirklichen guten hilfe von firefly   :Wink: 

----------

